# Facebook BBW Impersonator



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2011)

I just wanted to let all of you know - there's a guy on Facebook who regularly impersonates Dims women. He creates accounts with their name, and using their picture and a fake birthdate, and starts friending all the BBWs he can find, assuming most people will go "Oh, I know her," or "Oh, I thought I was already friends with her," and just accept. One can only presume the goal is to collect pictures of BBWs that he wouldn't otherwise have access to. He also friends men who associate with BBWs in order to steal their pictures of BBWs.

Right now he is impersonating our friend Summer. He's using the name "Summer Grace." If you are friends with someone whose name is "Summer Grace," you're friends with the impersonator and not the real Summer.

This is the fake account: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001811221491

*I'm asking everyone here who is friends with the real Summer to please report this account as a fake profile* (Scroll down, click "Report/Block this person" on the left, select "Fake Profile," and in the drop-down box choose "Impersonating me or someone I know." You can then type her name into the "Who is being impersonated" box and submit.) 

If enough people report it, Facebook will take it down.

*For the rest of you, if your privacy is important to you, please just be aware that this guy is out there*. Whenever any new person you think you know from Dims tries to add you, make sure their profile has more than just a couple of photos, or have a message conversation with them first to make sure they're the real thing. 

Here's a conversation I had with him over all this via Facebook message. He only reached out to me after I posted on his wall for all his "friends" to see that he wasn't the real deal and he was impersonating Summer. He lost some friends over it (but not everyone, unfortunately). He doesn't seem to really get why this is an issue:

*Summer Grace*: hi ginny....i am your biggest fan...i know i am using fake id it is just because i want to be friends with you guys who are big in size because i love big girls...as i am too far from you i live in australia...i love each and every thing of your body your belly your arms your legs everything is adorable to me...iwanted to lift you up or being sqeezed by you any time hope you dont mind..love you girl and a big hug from my side...i hope you reply to this msg...happy new year..hope you have wonderful year 2011 

*Ginny*: This is the WAY wrong way to go about it, dude. Impersonating people is REALLY CREEPY and it is NOT cool. It feels really, really bad when it's you that's impersonated, and also when you find out someone was looking at your profile that you didn't want to have permission to. It feels violating. If you were yourself, and perhaps posted places, and let people get to know you, then they might add you on their own eventually, but you're only making enemies by doing this. 

*Summer Grace*: i am sorry ginny...i know its wrong but i will put off this pic.... [he did take Summer's pic down] dont add me in your profile but can you please be my friend through messages here on facebook...i want to be friends with you sweetie...dont let me down trust me i am nice guy but a fat amirer...here where i am living is hardly any fat girls but big girls like you make me go crazy...you can try my friendship for couple of day..try it 
*
Ginny*: I'm trying to say this relatively kindly because you don't seem to be doing this from a malicious place... but why would I want to be friends with someone who doesn't even have the courage to use his own name and make friends that way? Who has to hide behind other people and count on their names to make friends FOR him?

In general, men who hide behind fake profiles, or men who create profiles with only BBWs and none of their real-life friends, are frequently either married and hiding it, or closeted, and either way that's not someone I want to be friends with, anyway. I'm sorry. I wish you the best of luck in finding your own voice instead of someone else's.


Be aware, ladies. There are people like this out there.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 2, 2011)

Ew. Perv. Ew. Thanks for the heads up. And again... ew. This is so not the way to make friends with BBW's. We like men with balls, who have the courage to stand up for who they are, not hide behind someone else's identity to collect "friends".

That's just... ick. It's right up there with Heinrich whatshisface who keeps trying to add me and spew his Nazi BS. It's less hostile, yes, but no less pathetic.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

Reported. I hate creepy collectors.

Gin, if you ever see a collector show up as a mutual please drop me a line so I can delete and block cos sometimes they do slip through.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 2, 2011)

glad that you're outing this kind of stuff....ugh, it's just creepy and unreal the lengths that some people will go to


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2011)

For a long time, I've thought that a number of men were so into fat women b/c they wanted to be one. I'm not sure when I got that idea, but maybe it was when that guy posted that he was only into fat women b/c he wanted to be a fat woman himself. Anyway, this is kind of a different turn on all of that, eh? But I'm glad you reported this, BBMe. It's always a good idea. This is why I have very few FB contacts--if I don't actually know you, then I'm not 'friending' you (and even then, I'm selective). Everyone is different, of course and I know other people don't agree. Anyway, this reminds me of the weird thing that happened to Lisa in NC, too. 

Sometimes, the interwebs are real, real stupid, aren't they?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

Jes said:


> For a long time, I've thought that a number of men were so into fat women b/c they wanted to be one. I'm not sure when I got that idea, but maybe it was when that guy posted that he was only into fat women b/c he wanted to be a fat woman himself. Anyway, this is kind of a different turn on all of that, eh? But I'm glad you reported this, BBMe. It's always a good idea. This is why I have very few FB contacts--if I don't actually know you, then I'm not 'friending' you (and even then, I'm selective). Everyone is different, of course and I know other people don't agree. Anyway, this reminds me of the weird thing that happened to Lisa in NC, too.
> 
> Sometimes, the interwebs are real, real stupid, aren't they?


Actually, you're not off, Jes. I've spoken with real BHMs who've had to delete their pics from Dims and elsewhere because men posing as women contacted them and usually slipped up or fessed up. Some were gay but some wanted to be women or had it as a fantasy.


----------



## Christov (Jan 2, 2011)

Somebody tell him to stop using so much ellipsis.

What is it about creeps and substandard grammar?


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2011)

Christov said:


> Somebody tell him to stop using so much ellipsis.



Wait! Something seems ... familiar, here.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes...I am sensing...something...well..........you know.


----------



## Christov (Jan 2, 2011)

Shatnerisms everywhere.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 2, 2011)

Blech! Reported.


----------



## olwen (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Ginny. This guy did send me a friend request a while ago but I didn't accept cause I don't know Summer. Now I'm really glad I didn't accept. I saw tho that we have mutual friends, so I messaged them to let them know. I couldn't report him as fake tho cause the real Summer is not on my friends list.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Jan 2, 2011)

This may or may not be related. I'm a newbie of two months' standing, gazing at the beautiful scenery while trying not to step into any open pits. Suddenly last week I was fighting a virus infestation on my computer. This rarely happens because I'm usually on top of things, but I manned my battle stations. In the middle of it our Webmaster sent me a PM about suspicious activity which I interpreted as someone was spoofing my computer. After a day or so of disinfection (including changing all of my passwords via a neutral computer) I seem to be in the clear. Maybe I did step into a snare trap? Is that newbie initiation?

In a sense I'm not such a newbie because my wife and I were in NAAFA in the late 1980s. I'm flattered Conrad remembered me and we were renewing our acquaintance. Then this spoofing happens and it's as embarrassing as it is infuriating.

Almost made me want to sign off for good, but then the spoofers would win.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

I sense a disturbance in the force..............


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 2, 2011)

All the FAs should flood his profile with friend requests.

It'd be hilarious.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 2, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe
Here's a conversation I had with him over all this via Facebook message. He only reached out to me after I posted on his wall for all his "friends" to see that he wasn't the real deal and he was impersonating Summer. He lost some friends over it (but not everyone said:


> Summer Grace[/B]: hi ginny....i am your biggest fan...i know i am using fake id it is just because i want to be friends with you guys who are big in size because i love big girls...as i am too far from you i live in australia...i love each and every thing of your body your belly your arms your legs everything is adorable to me...iwanted to lift you up or being sqeezed by you any time hope you dont mind..love you girl and a big hug from my side...i hope you reply to this msg...happy new year..hope you have wonderful year 2011
> 
> *Ginny*: This is the WAY wrong way to go about it, dude. Impersonating people is REALLY CREEPY and it is NOT cool. It feels really, really bad when it's you that's impersonated, and also when you find out someone was looking at your profile that you didn't want to have permission to. It feels violating. If you were yourself, and perhaps posted places, and let people get to know you, then they might add you on their own eventually, but you're only making enemies by doing this.
> 
> ...



This guy is so inappropriate. He thinks that he is complimenting you. Like I've said before, a lot of these creeps feel like they are doing us fat women a favor. 




Jes said:


> For a long time, I've thought that a number of men were so into fat women b/c they wanted to be one. I'm not sure when I got that idea, but maybe it was when that guy posted that he was only into fat women b/c he wanted to be a fat woman himself. Anyway, this is kind of a different turn on all of that, eh? But I'm glad you reported this, BBMe. It's always a good idea. This is why I have very few FB contacts--if I don't actually know you, then I'm not 'friending' you (and even then, I'm selective). Everyone is different, of course and I know other people don't agree. Anyway, this reminds me of the weird thing that happened to Lisa in NC, too.
> 
> Sometimes, the interwebs are real, real stupid, aren't they?



Yes, the interwebs will make you want to cut someone with a rusty knife.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 2, 2011)

I've stopped adding people to my FB whom I do not know. I only add people whom I chat with on yahoo, here, have known for a long time, or who ask me directly. Its a shame because I see a lot of people from dimensions on other friends lists and would love to have them as friends on my FB page. The bad apples seem to love to spoil a good thing for everyone.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 2, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just wanted to let all of you know - there's a guy on Facebook who regularly impersonates Dims women.
> *snip*
> He also friends men who associate with BBWs in order to steal their pictures of BBWs.
> *snip*



Thanks for the heads-up on this creeper.

(Even though I generally avoid posting pics of other peeps on my FB - even in a social context... But that's cos I'm paranoid that any trouble / stalkers I might happen to attract could spill over to my friends...)


----------



## Adrian (Jan 2, 2011)

I just received an IM from someone who stated they were new here. I started to respond, what is it they wanted and, when trying to send the response, got a message their box was full. Afterwards, I felt it was some form of spam.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 2, 2011)

Poor Summer!

What a douchebag this guy is. I'm going to warn all my friends!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

Adrian said:


> I just received an IM from someone who stated they were new here. I started to respond, what is it they wanted and, when trying to send the response, got a message their box was full. Afterwards, I felt it was some form of spam.


Many of us got it. It's some kind of spambot.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Many of us got it. It's some kind of spambot.



Yeah, the person claiming to be new, but having their join date be in 2008 kind of raised the red flags... 

I can't believe this guy - Ginny. Wow. Why doesn't he just use his own name and picture? That's what I don't get.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2011)

POS closet case...perhaps.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shit! And I fell for it! Grrrr... I hate being used like that.


----------



## Tau (Jan 3, 2011)

Mind. Boggled. 

Is this person real? Anybody know them/spoken to them? http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001590050764


----------



## joswitch (Jan 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Many of us got it. It's some kind of spambot.


Me three...


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Me three...



Can you clarify? I don't think any robot can manage the Dims registration process.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Can you clarify? I don't think any robot can manage the Dims registration process.



I'll forward you the PM


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 3, 2011)

I sent the person who calls themselves summer grace a question about his/her stand on open carry laws and whether or not bar owners should be allowed to for bid weapons in their bars if the bars are in an open carry state.

I am slightly interested in seeing what the person does with a question which is way out of what is probably their main area of interest.


Don [email protected].

And some people ask me why I still use that as my e-mail address.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 3, 2011)

Tau said:


> Mind. Boggled.
> 
> Is this person real? Anybody know them/spoken to them? http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001590050764



This one is fake. I got a friend request in the beginning and questionned everyone I knew who had accepted. NOONE has met this person. I completely believe that this is a FAKE person.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just wanted to let all of you know - there's a guy on Facebook who regularly impersonates Dims women. [snip]
> *
> Ginny*: I'm trying to say this relatively kindly because you don't seem to be doing this from a malicious place... but why would I want to be friends with someone who doesn't even have the courage to use his own name and make friends that way? Who has to hide behind other people and count on their names to make friends FOR him?
> 
> ...



Here's his response to that:

*Summer Grace:* i will tell you about my self when we become friends...i hide my identity because no one in my family and not any of my friends know that i love big girls and i dont want to tell them..because i think they will not understand my feeling for big girls...and i am not married i am single....
you will never understand my feeling for you...i know i got my worst impression on you but trust me i am a nice guy...i hardly know any big girl around me but i am found of being friends with them.. i want to know each and everything what they feel about their body..what problem they face in day to day work..and many more questions which are in my mind...trust me you can share with me what ever you want to share..what you cant share with people you know.. i promise i will never disclose a single thing between us to any body 

And my response (right before I blocked him):
*
Ginny*: 

I'm sorry, whoever you are, but we will not "become friends." As a fat girl there is NOTHING more hurtful or damaging to self-esteem than someone who is embarrassed to even tell people he likes you. You have the option to hide - I don't have the option to hide the fact that I'm fat. I only date MEN, not little boys, and MEN have the cojones to stand up for what they want. Life is too short for me to waste my time coddling people who haven't grown up yet. Do what you need to do to get to that point, but even thinking about involving a fat girl secretly in your life before you're ready to come out of the closet is wrong. You're not hurting yourself - you're hurting someone else.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just wanted to let all of you know - there's a guy on Facebook who regularly impersonates Dims women. He creates accounts with their name, and using their picture and a fake birthdate, and starts friending all the BBWs he can find, assuming most people will go "Oh, I know her," or "Oh, I thought I was already friends with her," and just accept. One can only presume the goal is to collect pictures of BBWs that he wouldn't otherwise have access to. He also friends men who associate with BBWs in order to steal their pictures of BBWs.
> 
> Right now he is impersonating our friend Summer. He's using the name "Summer Grace." If you are friends with someone whose name is "Summer Grace," you're friends with the impersonator and not the real Summer.
> 
> ...



thx 4 the heads up on this loser.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> (snipped)
> 
> And my response (right before I blocked him):
> *
> ...



And fat girls everywhere burst into applause. 

Way to represent, sistah.

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And my response (right before I blocked him):
> *
> Ginny*:
> 
> I'm sorry, whoever you are, but we will not "become friends." As a fat girl there is NOTHING more hurtful or damaging to self-esteem than someone who is embarrassed to even tell people he likes you. You have the option to hide - I don't have the option to hide the fact that I'm fat. I only date MEN, not little boys, and MEN have the cojones to stand up for what they want. Life is too short for me to waste my time coddling people who haven't grown up yet. Do what you need to do to get to that point, but even thinking about involving a fat girl secretly in your life before you're ready to come out of the closet is wrong. You're not hurting yourself - you're hurting someone else.



Wow, you tore him a new one. Ginny, you are epic.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 5, 2011)

I only add people that I know well, and have known for at least a couple of years, to my Facebook. Most of my Facebook friends are real life relatives & friends, so I'm pretty careful.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 5, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And my response (right before I blocked him):
> *
> Ginny*:
> 
> I'm sorry, whoever you are, but we will not "become friends." As a fat girl there is NOTHING more hurtful or damaging to self-esteem than someone who is embarrassed to even tell people he likes you. You have the option to hide - I don't have the option to hide the fact that I'm fat. I only date MEN, not little boys, and MEN have the cojones to stand up for what they want. Life is too short for me to waste my time coddling people who haven't grown up yet. Do what you need to do to get to that point, but even thinking about involving a fat girl secretly in your life before you're ready to come out of the closet is wrong. You're not hurting yourself - you're hurting someone else.



You rock, Gin! I totally love you for this... and for your bewbs, but that's a completely different story altogether. :wubu:  Truly, though, it's great that you put it very firmly without letting it turn into angry ranting. Can I borrow you for some correspondence I need to do? :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2011)

Anytime, lovely. :happy:


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hell, as you can see I'm still green as grass about much of this; I don't trust Facebook on general principles because squirrelly content attracts us squirrels...most of what I get from FB I could listen to; BBC comedy &c...at least this poor misguided prevert helps the save the endangered ellipsis cause...not all of us are preverts, by the way,some of us just dote on fortfuhrungspunkte...


----------



## originaljohnny (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, so the fake profile is still there. I've just reported it as fake, I guess everybody will have to keep reporting it until facebook decides it's gotten enough complaints! So let's all report it and shut this &$#%& down!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 17, 2011)

*G*inny: he missed out on his chance to meet some great folks here... probably doing this right now...


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhhh. Someone is also impersonating me on Facebook. A few friends alerted me to this creep last week and I have been having all my friends report him/her. 
It's so annoying!!!! I haven't messaged then yet as I don't need them knowing my real name or having my profile, but ugh. 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001590050764#!/profile.php?id=100001981985534

There is one silver lining here. They list their age as 21. I am much older than that, so thank you Betty Anne, thank you. LOL. 

So if yall could report him/her too, that would be awesome!!!!


----------

